# UE - EE.UU.



## littledogboy

¿Por qué la *UE *pero los *EE.UU.*? ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## kimuchi

Because the European Union is singular the United States is plural, so the two E´s and two U´s are used to show this.

Another example is Human Resources, which in Spanish is Recursos Humanos or RRHH


----------



## aztlaniano

If you are asking why there are points, or periods, in EE.UU., that's just one style. EEUU is also written without points, and it is often used without the article "los" and treated as a singular noun. EEUU ha declarado la guerra contra la República Checa, for example.
Kimuchi has already explained why there are two Es and two Us.
Other examples: FFAA = fuerzas armadas CCOO = comisiones obreras


----------



## littledogboy

Saben, saben, y la República Checa ya sabe también. Gracias.


----------



## blasita

aztlaniano said:


> If you are asking why there are points, or periods, in EE.UU., that's just one style. EEUU is also written without points, and it is often used without the article "los" and treated as a singular noun. EEUU ha declarado la guerra contra la República Checa, for example.
> Kimuchi has already explained why there are two Es and two Us.
> Other examples: FFAA = fuerzas armadas CCOO = comisiones obreras



Hello.

As far as I know, EE. UU. must be written with two points because it is an abbreviation (abreviatura) whereas UE is an acronym (sigla). EUA is not so common to refer to the United States, but it is written with no points as it is a 'sigla' not an 'abreviatura'.

But, Littledoyboy, it is not too clear if your question is this one; please confirm.

Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

blasita said:


> EE. UU. must be written with two points because it is an abbreviation (abreviatura) whereas UE is an acronym (sigla). EUA is not so common to refer to the United States, but it is written with no points as it is a 'sigla' not an 'abreviatura'.


Both EE.UU. and U.E. are initials. The use of periods, or not, is a question of style. The trend is toward eliminating them.
I can't remember the last time I saw "EE.UU.", rather than EEUU, or the last time I saw "FF.AA." instead of "FFAA" for that matter, in a Spanish newspaper (one published in Spain). In Latin America, on the hand, it is still common to write EE.UU., FF.AA. etc.


----------



## blasita

aztlaniano said:


> Both EE.UU. and U.E. are initials. The use of periods, or not, is a question of style. The trend is toward eliminating them.
> I can't remember the last time I saw "EE.UU.", rather than EEUU, or the last time I saw "FF.AA." instead of "FFAA" for that matter, in a Spanish newspaper (one published in Spain). In Latin America, on the hand, it is still common to write EE.UU., FF.AA. etc.



Hello Aztlaniano.

This is what the RAE says about it:


> *Estados Unidos*. *2.* Es frecuente referirse a este país a través de su abreviatura: _EE. UU._ Puesto que se trata de *una abreviatura, y no de una sigla, debe escribirse con puntos y con un espacio de separación entre los dos pares de letras.* Existe también la *sigla EUA, que, como corresponde a las siglas, se escribe sin puntos.* No debe emplearse en español la sigla _USA,_ que corresponde al nombre inglés _United States of America. _*(DPD)*


This is how I use it (and I'm Spanish), but I value your opinion, so may it be that I'm too old and all of this is old-fashioned?

Un saludo.


----------



## aztlaniano

blasita said:


> This is what the RAE says about it:


It could say exactly the same about "U.E" = Unión Europea. And what the RAE says is one thing, actual practice is another.


blasita said:


> may it be that I'm too old


I doubt it. I'm sure I'm well over half a century older than you.


----------



## blasita

aztlaniano said:


> It could say exactly the same about "U.E" = Unión Europea. And what the RAE says is one thing, actual practice is another.  *My actual use is: UE and EE. UU. I think we can say to Littledogboy and the ones who are learning the language that this is the grammatically correct way of writing them (even though they can find it written differently); do you agree?*
> 
> I doubt it. I'm sure I'm well over half a century older than you. *I respectfully disagree. Impossible.*


----------



## inib

Blasita, I'm afraid I'm also getting into the habit of eliminating full stops when I know I can get away with it, but I really can't understand what the RAE says. To my understanding both EE. UU. and UE are initials, because they are the first letters of the words they represent. If the RAE (I suppose not R.A.E.  ) means that the rule changes when the name is plural and the initials are duplicated, I think it could explain this more clearly. I think it is very confusing to say that it is an abbreviation. In my books, an abbreviation would be _Est. Uds_., or something like that.
EDIT: The red part above is obviously a load of nonsence. My apologies.


----------



## littledogboy

Pero pueden ser quatros variantes: EEUU, EE UU, EE.UU., EE. UU. *Estoy perplejo. *

_El País _utiliza EE UU y UE. No entiendo, que dice RAE y tampoco veo la diferencia entre sigla y abreviatura.

What seems to be a sensible rule in English (although opinions and practice differ) is that an *abbreviation *uses periods, while *acronym *doesn't - the difference you can tell by the pronounciation (U.S.A. = yuesey, but NATO = neytou). _The Guardian _style guide is quite specific and consistent - abbreviations no full points and all caps, acronyms as words, eg BBC, EU, CIA, Nato, Aids. Perhaps my choice.

Pero no sé como suenan EE UU y UE en Español.


----------



## aommoa

littledogboy EE UU se dice Estados Unidos y UE generalmente Unión Europea a veces ue, EE UU y UE es la forma escrita, no oral


----------



## mirx

Blasita tiene razón. La única forma aceptable de escribir es EE.UU. con los puntos. El caso de la Unión Europea es distinto, porque es el nombre de la entidad política de esos países de Europa. Por otro lado, el nombre del país norteamericano en español es Estados Unidos de América, y se puede escribir EUA; sin puntos. El caso de "recursos humanos" que se describió es más digno de comparación que la Unión Europea. El uso que los reporteros le den ya es otra cosa, en México, por ejemplo, el 95% de las veces nada más ponen "EU" (Estados Unidos).


----------



## inib

He oído (en pocas ocasiones, y a veces con tono jocoso) pronunciar _e-e-u-u_ para hacer referencia a los Estados Unidos de América. Pero no hablaba la RAE de esto, ¿verdad?


----------



## macame

> *7.* *Lectura.* La lectura de una abreviatura debe restablecer todas las letras eliminadas en su escritura, esto es, debe leerse la palabra completa que la abreviatura representa.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## blasita

littledogboy said:


> Pero pueden ser quatros variantes: EEUU, EE UU, EE.UU., EE. UU. *Estoy perplejo. *
> 
> _El País _utiliza EE UU y UE. No entiendo, que dice RAE y tampoco veo la diferencia entre sigla y abreviatura.
> 
> What seems to be a sensible rule in English (although opinions and practice differ) is that an *abbreviation *uses periods, while *acronym *doesn't - the difference you can tell by the pronounciation (U.S.A. = yuesey, but NATO = neytou). _The Guardian _style guide is quite specific and consistent - abbreviations no full points and all caps, acronyms as words, eg BBC, EU, CIA, Nato, Aids. Perhaps my choice.
> 
> Pero no sé como suenan EE UU y UE en Español.



Algunas agencias de información dictan/recomiendan un determinado estilo de escritura.

En mi opinión, hay dos opciones: seguir lo que dice la RAE y lo que a día de hoy es correcto gramaticalmente (EE. UU.) o seguir el criterio que uno quiera.

Para no extenderme aquí, las diferencias, pronunciación y demás se pueden encontrar aquí:  http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=sigla y http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=abreviatura y http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=acr%F3nimo.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Blasita, te prometo que he leído los tres enlaces de cabo a rabo (un poco de prisa, eso sí), y te agradezco de nuevo que nos hagas el trabajo duro. A pesar de tu esfuerzo sigo teniendo dudas:
1) ¿Podemos asegurar que abbreviation = abreviatura, acronym = acrónimo, y initials = siglas? Sólo si es así, al final parece que no dije una tontería tan grande en mi post #10 (por las subsiguientes respuestas, di por sentado que había metido la pata profundamente, y lo edité para evitar confusiones).
2) Por lo que has aportado, entiendo que lo que en el post original se llamó EE. UU. son unas siglas, por definición de la RAE. Y dicen que "las siglas se escriben hoy sin puntos ni blancos de separación".
3) Esto sí puede deberse a mi lectura apresurada, pero no he visto ninguna referencia a las siglas duplicadas para indicar plurales.
Espero que se entienda que sólo quiero aclararme, y que estoy deseando que me corrijan si es necesario.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En escritura cuidada seguimos usando EE. UU., U. E., R. A. E., CC. OO., I. N. I., C. S. I. C., aunque la Academia haya afirme "se escriben hoy" como si fuese un axioma o la palabra de dios, no sé muy bien. La única razón que veo para las grafías sin puntos ni espacios es la comodidad y la rapidez en el acto de escribir.
Todo esto es pura (mera) convención y sólo eso. Y tiene que ver más con criterios de edición que con los académicos. "Se escriben hoy" es la afirmación de un hecho, no la justificación de una norma


----------



## inib

XiaoRoel said:


> En escritura cuidada seguimos usando EE. UU., U. E., R. A. E., CC. OO., I. N. I., C. S. I. C., aunque la Academia haya afirme "se escriben hoy" como si fuese un axioma o la palabra de dios, no sé muy bien. La única razón que veo para las grafías sin puntos ni espacios es la comodidad y la rapidez en el acto de escribir.
> Todo esto es pura (mera) convención y sólo eso. Y tiene que ver más con criterios de edición que con los académicos. "Se escriben hoy" es la afirmación de un hecho, no la justificación de una norma


Gracias Xiao, una vez más. O sea que dicen cuál es la costumbre actual, pero ni recomiendan ni desaconsejan. ¿Voy bien?


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Blasita, te prometo que he leído los tres enlaces de cabo a rabo (un poco de prisa, eso sí), y te agradezco de nuevo que nos hagas el trabajo duro. A pesar de tu esfuerzo sigo teniendo dudas:
> 1) ¿Podemos asegurar que abbreviation = abreviatura, acronym = acrónimo, y initials = siglas? Sólo si es así, al final parece que no dije una tontería tan grande en mi post #10 (por las subsiguientes respuestas, di por sentado que había metido la pata profundamente, y lo edité para evitar confusiones). *No creo que tú hayas metido la pata, para nada. Yo traduje 'sigla' por 'acronym', y no estoy segura de que sea la traducción exacta: mi culpa. Intentaré dar una respuesta mejor en cuanto pueda, o seguro que alguno de nuestros maravillosos foreros la da antes.
> *
> 2) Por lo que has aportado, entiendo que lo que en el post original se llamó EE. UU. son unas siglas, por definición de la RAE. Y dicen que "las siglas se escriben hoy sin puntos ni blancos de separación". *Yo entiendo que EE. UU. es una abreviatura, no una sigla.
> *
> 3) Esto sí puede deberse a mi lectura apresurada, pero no he visto ninguna referencia a las siglas duplicadas para indicar plurales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En abreviaturas formadas por una sola letra, *el plural se expresa duplicando esta*: _ss._ por _siguientes,_ *EE. UU. por Estados Unidos.*
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que se entienda que sólo quiero aclararme, y que estoy deseando que me corrijan si es necesario.
Click to expand...


Lo siento, Inib, y todos. No tengo mucho tiempo en este momento; prometo que echaré un ojo a mis libros de gramática para intentar dar una respuesta más adecuada. Yo solamente he hablado de mi uso y de lo que sabía que era correcto gramaticalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Buenos días a todos,
Con la mente más despejada por la mañana, he hecho una segunda lectura de los enlaces de la RAE que aportó Blasita. ¡Creo que empiezo a ver la luz!
(Mi empeño en que E.E. U.U. fuera una sigla se debe a que la RAE dice que las abreviaturas se forman suprimiendo letras finales o centrales, pero en ninguno de los ejemplos que dan en la definición muestra la eliminación de TODAS las letras finales. Aposté por sigla, puesto que aquí estamos empleando sólo las letras iniciales.)
Sin embargo, ahora con la segunda lectura, he visto más detallesicen que una sigla es "una palabra formada por letras iniciales", y supongo que E.E. U.U. no se puede considerar una palabra. También dicen que las siglas se emplean para organismos, instituciones, asociaciones, empresas etc, y desde luego no mencionan países.
Además, Blasita, tienes razón en que en la página sobre abreviaturas, sí que mencionan la duplicación de las letras para el plural en el apartado 5a, y dan el ejemplo específico de E.E. U.U. (Supongo que no lo vi porque estaba concentrando mi atención en el plural de las siglas).
Gracias a todos por aguantarme y mis cacaos mentales, y por enseñarme tanto.


----------



## aztlaniano

inib said:


> To my understanding both EE. UU. and UE are initials, because they are the first letters of the words they represent. If the RAE (I suppose not R.A.E.  ) means that the rule changes when the name is plural and the initials are duplicated, I think it could explain this more clearly.


As I understand it, the RAE maintains that the periods (full stops) are not used when the acronym is pronounced as if it were a word (eg., Nato, not _ene a te o, _or CIA, not _ce i a, RAE, _not_ erre a e.
_Full stops (puntos) are needed, according to the RAE when the name is pronounced as a series of letters. This would apply to the U E as well as to the EE UU. 
But just glance at any newspaper in Spain and you'll see that both UE and EEUU are written without puntos/periods/full stops.


----------



## blasita

aztlaniano said:


> *1)*As I understand it, the RAE maintains that the periods (full stops) are not used when the acronym is pronounced as if it were a word (eg., Nato, not _ene a te o, _or CIA, not _ce i a, RAE, _not_ erre a e.
> _*2)*Full stops (puntos) are needed, according to the RAE when the name is pronounced as a series of letters. This would apply to the U E as well as to the EE UU.
> *3)*But just glance at any newspaper in Spain and you'll see that both UE and EEUU are written without puntos/periods/full stops.



1) En mi opinión, NATO no es una abreviatura española; en su lugar usaría su traducción: OTAN (acrónimo pronunciado: o|tan). Pero sí tienes razón, si se lee en español suena como acrónimo: “na|to”. Un acrónimo es una sigla que se lee tal cual se escribe, pero si se trata de una abreviatura se lee la palabra completa que representa, p.ej. EE. UU. = “Estados Unidos”.

2) No estoy totalmente de acuerdo; UE se lee: “u|e”. Sería, de todas formas, imposible leerlo como un acrónimo ya que está compuesto solamente por vocales. No habría diferencia.

3) Sigo creyendo que UE son unas siglas, y que por eso se debería escribir sin puntos. Pero, claro, lo que es correcto gramaticalmente no tiene que ser lo que se use. Yo respeto todos los usos y criterios, aunque creo que se debería tender a escribir lo más correctamente posible y a unificar el uso en este caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

¡Qué feliz era yo esta mañana cuando creía haberlo entendido! Ahora me he vuelto a liar. 



> AZTLANIANO:Full stops (puntos) are needed, according to the RAE when the name is pronounced as a series of letters. This would apply to the U E as well as to the EE UU.





> BLASITA: UE se lee: “u|e”. Sería, de todas formas, imposible leerlo como un acrónimo ya que está compuesto solamente por vocales. No habría diferencia. (Suponiendo que nadie intente formar un diptongo, cosa que nunca he oído)


Aren't you both saying the same thing, but reaching different conclusions?
Could we be talking at cross-purposes because we sometimes pronounce _U-E _instead of using the whole term _Unión Europea_? (and while I said many posts ago that I'd heard the same thing with EEUU, I did mention that it was rarely, and quite sarcastically usually.)
Me rindo por hoy, y a ver si vuelvo a iluminarme por la mañana


----------



## blasita

So sorry to be a pain; I just wanted to help. I'll try to clarify what I mean.


> AZTLANIANO:Full stops (puntos) are needed, according to the RAE when the name is pronounced as a series of letters.



OK, I might not understand the English here, but I disagree because e.g. 'Sr.' is an abbreviation and it's not pronounced “S|R” but “señor”; 'FF. AA.' would be read “Fuerzas Armadas”. Likewise, 'EE. UU.' would be pronounced “Estados Unidos”. But yes, Inib, you're right that “E|E|U|U” is heard, but I would not say it and I think (please correct me if I'm wrong) it would not be correct.


----------



## aztlaniano

inib said:


> ¡we sometimes pronounce _U-E _instead of using the whole term _Unión Europea_? (and while I said many posts ago that I'd heard the same thing with EEUU, I did mention that it was rarely, and quite sarcastically usually.)


I think I've finally understood the distinction the Blasita is making: that even when what is written is "EEUU" or "EE.UU.", in speech the full name is (almost always) pronounced, therefore it's an "abreviatura" not "siglas", therefore, according to the RAE's rules full stops are needed.
Be that as it may, I again point out that newspapers in Spain have abandoned those full stops in _EEUU_.


----------



## blasita

Sorry, Aztlaniano, I do not mean exactly that, but: the only correct way of writing it is _EE. UU._ (not EEUU), _and_ because it is an abbreviation is then pronounced "Estados Unidos" (not E-E-U-U). This is my use, and the writing of well-educated Spaniards and Spanish speakers in general.  Newspapers do not set grammar rules but I think (this is just my opinion) should follow them. They may not be using abbreviation points when needed for printing reasons, particular style, etc. But I used to work for a main Spanish news agency (long time ago), and there were (and I know still are) strict rules regarding the language used by journalists. So, as this is a grammar forum and so as not to confuse Spanish learners, I think we can state that:




littledogboy said:


> ¿Por qué la *UE **(sigla: sin puntos ni blancos de separación) *pero los *EE. UU.* *(abreviatura: con puntos y con blanco de separación)*? ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*U. E.* porque leo _Unión Europea_, como cuando veo *EE. UU.* leo _Estados Unidos_, ni leo [we] (o [ṷe]) ni [eeuu].


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> *U. E.* porque leo _Unión Europea_, como cuando veo *EE. UU.* leo _Estados Unidos_, ni leo [we] (o [ṷe]) ni [eeuu].



Luego, ¿_UE_ sería incorrecto en tu opinión? Yo no lo creo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tan incorrecto como EEUU.


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> Tan incorrecto como EEUU.



Gracias por tu respuesta, Xiao. El caso es que yo no lo veo así porque, en mi opinión, sí que se lee "la ue".

Se puede comprobar p.ej. aquí: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+ue+sigla+castellano&cd=2&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es. Aunque para mí está claro, he preguntado a un lingüista amigo mío que pertenece a la fundación que asesora a la agencia que mencioné anteriormente y también a la RAE, y él también afirma que _UE _es correctísimo. Como puede ser que nos estamos equivocando y como valoro mucho vuestra opinión, creo que intentaré preguntar directamente por escrito a la RAE mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

He recibido respuesta a mi consulta a la RAE. Mi pregunta fue sobre _UE _vs._ U. E. _y sobre el criterio a seguir para saber si una forma abreviada (en el caso de que se forme con las iniciales de los términos que la integran) debe considerarse abreviatura o sigla.



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> Aunque para abreviar gráficamente una expresión como _Unión Europea_ en principio pueden utilizarse tanto abreviaturas como siglas, la forma predominante y asentada la sigla *UE:* _«En mayo de 1989 la UE aprobó la directiva 89/336/EEC sobre compatibilidad electromagnética; esto es, la directiva para la operación simultánea y compatible electromagnéticamente de distintos equipos. Esta directiva es de obligado cumplimiento a partir del 1 de enero de 1996 para todos los equipos eléctricos y electrónicos comercializados en cualquiera de los países pertenecientes a la UE»_
> (Comité de Expertos Independientes_ Campos electromagnéticos y salud pública_ [Esp. 2001]).
> 
> Si se utilizara el primer procedimiento, la abreviatura debe cerrarse siempre con punto y leerse sustituyéndola por la expresión a la que reemplaza, por lo que la forma correcta sería _U. E._ (leído 'Unión Europea').
> 
> En el segundo caso, la sigla se forma con las iniciales de las palabras relevantes de la denominación, excluyendo conectores como artículos o preposiciones, se escribe siempre sin punto y su lectura se realiza bien secuencialmente, bien por deletreo, por lo que la forma indicada sería _UE_, con lectura [ú-é].
> 
> No obstante, como se indica en la nueva _Ortografía de la lengua española, _cuya lectura le recomendamos para ampliar esta información:«Hay que señalar también que siempre es posible restituir en la lectura de una sigla la denominación compleja de la que nace, lo que suele hacerse cuando la sigla no es muy conocida o su finalidad principal es ahorrar tiempo y espacio en la escritura, pero no tanto en la lectura. Así, por ejemplo, no es extraño que la sigla _RAE_ presente en un escrito se lea tanto [rráe] como _Real Academia Española,_ o que la sigla _OMS_ se realice oralmente más veces como _Organización Mundial de la Salud _que como [óms] u [ó-éme-ése]».​
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



So, according to the RAE, both 'UE' (_sigla_) and 'U. E.' (_abreviatura_) are grammatically correct, but 'UE' is more usual and kind of established. Anyway, if we take it as an abbreviation, it must be read 'Unión Europea', not /ú-é/. But, 'UE' (_sigla_) may not only be read /ú-é/, but according to the _new_ rules (nueva Ortografía de la lengua española), I understand that it can be also read: 'Unión Europea'.

Actually, I knew all of this, but it is still not clear to me how to decide whether an abbreviated form should be considered _abreviatura_ or _sigla_.

Entiendo que en principio se pueden considerar tanto abreviaturas como siglas, y prevalece en este caso la que esté más "asentada", más establecida. Lo que no me cuadra es qué hacer en general: ¿hay excepciones/otra regla para decidirlo? Esto es lo que, por mi parte, he comunicado a la RAE.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He recibido respuesta a mi consulta a la RAE. Mi pregunta fue sobre _UE _vs._ U. E. _y sobre el criterio a seguir para saber si una forma abreviada (en el caso de que se forme con las iniciales de los términos que la integran) debe considerarse abreviatura o sigla.
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to the RAE, both 'UE' (_sigla_) and 'U. E.' (_abreviatura_) are grammatically correct, but 'UE' is more usual and kind of established. Anyway, if we take it as an abbreviation, it must be read 'Unión Europea', not /ú-é/. But, 'UE' (_sigla_) may not only be read /ú-é/, but according to the _new_ rules (nueva Ortografía de la lengua española), I understand that it can be also read: 'Unión Europea'.
> 
> Actually, I knew all of this, but it is still not clear to me how to decide whether an abbreviated form should be considered _abreviatura_ or _sigla_.
> 
> Entiendo que en principio se pueden considerar tanto abreviaturas como siglas, y prevalece en este caso la que esté más "asentada", más establecida. Lo que no me cuadra es qué hacer en general: ¿hay excepciones/otra regla para decidirlo? Esto es lo que, por mi parte, he comunicado a la RAE.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


Thanks so much, blasita (I've only just seen it). My conclusion is that we just have fun here discussing things, and take them more seriously than the RAE, who ends up saying that "anything goes", as they demonstrate in their OMS example. According to the nueva Ortografía, it seems that we needn't rack our brains distinguishing between an acrónimo, abreviatura or sigla.
So nobody's totally right and nobody's completely wrong, but we've had a very interesting discussion.


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> So nobody's totally right and nobody's completely wrong, but we've had a very interesting discussion.



Yes, I did enjoy the discussion; thank you and all the rest of the foreros. Well, at least, we can state that 'EE. UU' (_not_ 'EEUU') and 'UN' (_but_ also: 'U. N.') are correct.

Un abrazo, Inib.


----------



## Xiscomx

Un hola para todos los amantes de la paz y la concordia.
Resumiendo: Nadie se aclara. Cada cual que tome el camino que le de la gana, ya que la RAE acaba de apagar la luz que presumiblemente nos tendría que alumbrar.
Existen dos hilos más sobre el mismo tema: «*Ee Uu*, en el foro Español-Inglés» y «*¿EUA, EEUU, o EU?*, en el foro Sólo Español», que tampoco echan mucha más luz al tema.
En ellos explico, con la mirada puesta en el futuro, que los defensores del «*EE. UU.*» como abreviatura, se tendrían que replantear su posición en el caso que, quizá, dentro de unos años, puedan existir otros estados unidos americanos, esto produciría un caos identificativo y se tendría que recurrir a la definición individualizada: Los «*Estados Unidos de Norte América* o *Norteamericanos*», los «*Estados Unidos de Centro América* o *Centroamericanos*» y los «*Estados Unidos de Sur América* o *Suramericanos*». Esto daría como resultado que los partidarios del _abreviaturismo_ tendrían que gastar mucha tinta para escribir: «*EE. UU. NN. AA.*», «*EE. UU. CC. AA.*» y «*EE. UU. SS. AA.*», respectivamente; de seguro que llegados a este punto cambiarían de bando y se pasarían a las siglas o acrónimos: «los *EUNA*», «los *EUCA*» y «los *EUSA*», por lo que sería prudente, e inteligente, replantearse ya, aquí y ahora, su postura y decidirse por «los *EU*».

Lo mismo podría ocurrir con la Unión Europea *[UE]* en el caso de que se formaran otras uniones europeas teniéndose que recurrir a la creación de nuevos acrónimos para diferenciarlos.
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Xiscomx:

Gracias por tu aporte. Como dije ayer en este otro hilo, todo está claro con respecto a _(los) Estados Unidos (de América)_. En este caso no hay ninguna duda: es una *abreviatura* y debe escribirse *EE. UU.* Para no confundir a los que nos leen. Como yo digo siempre, sabiendo lo que es correcto, luego que cada uno escriba como estime oportuno.

Con respecto a que en el futuro haya otros países, etc., bueno, ya se verá. La lengua es algo vivo y evoluciona con los tiempos.

La única duda que me quedó y me queda a mí es cómo se decide que una palabra cuya abreviación no está establecida es una abreviatura o una sigla. Esto parece depender del caso en sí.

Un saludo.


----------



## juan2937

blasita said:


> Hello.
> 
> As far as I know, EE. UU. must be written with two points because it is an abbreviation (abreviatura) whereas UE is an acronym (sigla). EUA is not so common to refer to the United States, but it is written with no points as it is a 'sigla' not an 'abreviatura'.
> But, Littledoyboy, it is not too clear if your question is this one; please confirm.
> Saludos.



Blasita I totally disagree with you!!!  You are the youngest forist with so much pep that you can burn down the world.
But I agree with you the most!


----------

